# Magicshine 900 lighthead has 5-stage Battery Power Meter



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We are now shipping the 5-mode lightheads with a 5-Stage Battery Power Meter. As the battery depletes from 100% the backlit button will change colors from Green - Blue - Yellow - Red and flashing Red. 

The manufacturer suggests:
Green 100-75% 
Blue 75-50%
Yellow 50-25%
Red 25-5%
Flashing Red 5% to shutdown

Also included is an new type of thermal protection, the lightheads automatically reduce output temporarily to approx 200 lumens if they are in danger of overheating. When they have cooled sufficiently they come back up to high. I ran tests on 3 separate lightheads, it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## bornslippy (Oct 1, 2010)

ugh! i have 2 sets waiting at the post office. i wished i waited for the newer versions.

well looks like mine was shipped the week before the new ones shipped out. I'm suddenly not in the mood to pick them up at the post office now.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

i ordered a week ago. will mine have these features?


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*lets see it.*

Do you have a pic of the pack on your site?
Also, any update on the new 900lumen lamp? How is the beam pattern compared to the original?
Thanks,



GEOMAN said:


> We are now shipping the 5-mode lightheads with a 5-Stage Battery Power Meter. As the battery depletes from 100% the backlit button will change colors from Green - Blue - Yellow - Red and flashing Red.
> 
> The manufacturer suggests:
> Green 100-75%
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We requested these updates a few months ago, the manufacturer surprised us and sent them out, we think all of the lightsets that shipped last Tuesday onwards had the improvements included. 8 - Day Chinese National Holiday has made communication very difficult with the Manufacturer.

The lighthead looks identical, all changes are internal. We'll do some field testing and get run times on different colors with regard to battery power meter up shortly.



insighter said:


> Do you have a pic of the pack on your site?
> Also, any update on the new 900lumen lamp? How is the beam pattern compared to the original?
> Thanks,


----------



## KonaRyder66 (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome, just placed my order. Thanks Geoman! :thumbsup:


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*Let me clarify..*

Please review the post from another thread by Geoman. I was wondering whether you have an update about these lightheads-- some have speculated that the beam pattern would be more diffuse with less of a hotspot. Do you have any update on these lightheads?
Thanks,


GEOMAN said:


> We received some of the new style lightheads (MJ-836), the batteries were not available at the time of shipping. We did some riding with them over the weekend. Initial observations, beam pattern and output very similar to current (MJ-808) 900 lighthead. Handlebar mount puts lighthead nicely center of bars but needs some refining due to bobble on singletrack. Helmet mount secure but adjustment is difficult whilst on the bike. Lighthead ran cooler than MJ-808 in same conditions, pretty positive results. The lightheads we received only had 2 modes High and Low. We'll keep testing and are waiting on the battery to accompany this lightset. :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We have been testing these lightheads, the beam pattern appears identical to the MJ-808 and the 2 modes on this lighthead are ok but it's nice to have High, Medium, Low and at least one flash mode for commuters. The lighthead does run marginally cooler but is a little larger and heavier than the current MJ-808 lighthead. The mounting hardware for the bars allows the lighthead to bobble more than the MJ-808 with o'ring mount. The Manufacturer has still been unable to supply samples of the MJ-836 battery, we have made numerous requests.

We still see the current MJ-808 lighthead with the latest refinements as a better option. This lighthead has been punished by our customers and us for the last 16 months and really has weathered very well in our opinion. Bottomline .. we don't want to ship anything out to you that we wouldn't happily use ourselves. :thumbsup:



insighter said:


> Please review the post from another thread by Geoman. I was wondering whether you have an update about these lightheads-- some have speculated that the beam pattern would be more diffuse with less of a hotspot. Do you have any update on these lightheads?
> Thanks,


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*Great*

Very helpful info.
Thanks,



GEOMAN said:


> We have been testing these lightheads, the beam pattern appears identical to the MJ-808 and the 2 modes on this lighthead are ok but it's nice to have High, Medium, Low and at least one flash mode for commuters. The lighthead does run marginally cooler but is a little larger and heavier than the current MJ-836. The mounting hardware for the bars allows the lighthead to bobble more than the MJ-808 with o'ring mount. The Manufacturer has still been unable to supply samples of the MJ-836 battery, we have made numerous requests.
> 
> We still see the current MJ-808 lighthead with the latest refinements as a better option. This lighthead has been punished by our customers us and for the last 16 months and really has weathered very well in our opinion. Bottomline .. we don't want to ship anything out to you that we wouldn't happily use ourselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> ...
> 
> We still see the current MJ-808 lighthead with the latest refinements as a better option. This lighthead has been punished by our customers and us for the last 16 months and really has weathered very well in our opinion. Bottomline .. *we don't want to ship anything out to you that we wouldn't happily use ourselves*. :thumbsup:


I commend that approach and don't change it! On that note, do you ever plan on getting some torch flashlights? I know they are not bike-specific, but many people use them for riding among other uses. There is definitely some garbage out there, but also some good companies like MagicShine putting out quality products.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We haven't got plans to restock the bike torch at this point, if that changes we'll be sure to get the product up on the site.



TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I commend that approach and don't change it! On that note, do you ever plan on getting some torch flashlights? I know they are not bike-specific, but many people use them for riding among other uses. There is definitely some garbage out there, but also some good companies like MagicShine putting out quality products.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

*GeoMan would you carry "Torches"?*



GEOMAN said:


> Bottomline .. we don't want to ship anything out to you that we wouldn't happily use ourselves. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: 
I love companies that believe in what they sell!
Thanks for not selling something just because it is available. A company selling lights for night riding should run by Cyclist who enjoy night riding!

My brother and I are enjoying our MagicShine 900s that I ordered from GeoManGear.

The price is right!
The product for the price is unbeatable!
The service from GeoManGear is the BEST!

GeoMan,
Any chance you might test some of the "torches" and bar mounts then add to them line up?

I wanted to add a "Back-Up" light and could not spend enough to get another MagicShine and I wanted something to serve double duty as an "around the house" flashlight when it is not on the trail with me. So I dug and read as much as possible and ordered a torch from that other place. But that was 4 days ago and I still have no word about when my order may ship. Nor do I know if I will be happy with what I have ordered.

I would have much preferred to order from someone like you that tested the different torches and mounts and said this is what works for MTB.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ THIS!

I'm in the same boat actually. Not sure if I want to drop another $90+ on a light that I can only use on a bike. I can pick up a 900 lumen P7 torch, mount, and batteries at DX, but I'd rather spend my $50-60 with Geomangear. I don't want to beat this to death, but I think there is a legitimate demand out there and not just from the cycling community.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No promises ... we will take a look at the torches again. We got a bunch of them that we weren't happy with, switching between modes was difficult so we donated them to Rescue organisations rather than sending them out to customers. We will see if they have refined the latest torches.



FatNoob said:


> :thumbsup:
> I love companies that believe in what they sell!
> Thanks for not selling something just because it is available. A company selling lights for night riding should run by Cyclist who enjoy night riding!
> 
> ...


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> ^ ^ ^ THIS!
> 
> I'm in the same boat actually. Not sure if I want to drop another $90+ on a light that I can only use on a bike. I can pick up a 900 lumen P7 torch, mount, and batteries at DX, but I'd rather spend my $50-60 with Geomangear. I don't want to beat this to death, but I think there is a legitimate demand out there and not just from the cycling community.


If you look on CPF you can find various flashlight resellers with far better quality control, service, and shipping speed than DX at only a slight premium vs DX or similar overseas resellers. Shiningbeam is one of them. Here is a recent thread on their XPG offering:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229889

And their website:

http://www.shiningbeam.com


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for that link, I'll have to check those out in the future. For now though, I've ordered two additional MS900 kits; one for me and one for a friend. I still might grab a smaller 200+ lumen light for camping/car/boat duty.


----------



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

I ordered 1 today. Looking forward to it coming.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Time to order another light PERFECT!! 
my wife just gave me permission to get her a new light


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> my wife just gave me permission to get her a new light


Does that mean she gets your light and you get the newly revised light?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

What she doe's not know will not hurt her :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

I just received two in the mail on Thurday - wondering if I made the cut...(Fingers crossed) ...

EDIT - Nope  Just plugged it in until it shut down on me......Bummer....you going to help me out Geoman? ...................They're still brand new....


----------



## bikepark (Jun 8, 2010)

This sounds like the perfect light. Ordered mine today.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

i have a question, i fully charged my new ms and when i tested it the light(indicator) was blue right off the bat, does it take a couple cycles of use to reach full capacity and thus have a green indication?

thanks


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Mine lit up Green and stayed green for about an hour into the ride, then turned to Blue. I didn't ride much more than 20 minutes after that so it never turned yellow.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

went for a ride last night, there were a couple other groups parked at the trailhead. EVERYONE was wearing a Magicshine, and nobody was complaining about it.

Good work Geoman, if you keep this up this is going to revolutionize the bike light industry.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks DK. With regard to the 5-stage color changes, it's so new we will need a few weeks to test a number of lightheads and batteries to establish an average. It also may take a couple of full cycles on each so we get the correct numbers for battery depletion stages.



donkeykong0 said:


> went for a ride last night, there were a couple other groups parked at the trailhead. EVERYONE was wearing a Magicshine, and nobody was complaining about it.
> 
> Good work Geoman, if you keep this up this is going to revolutionize the bike light industry.


----------



## Rix-ster (Jul 19, 2008)

Hopefully the new improvement lights will last longer. I had my light less than a year and 3 of the 4 LED's burned out tonight on my ride.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The new thermal protection system should help eliminate the possibility of overheating the lighthead, Rix-ster please email me directly [email protected] and we can see what we can do for you.:thumbsup: 


Rix-ster said:


> Hopefully the new improvement lights will last longer. I had my light less than a year and 3 of the 4 LED's burned out tonight on my ride.


----------



## Rix-ster (Jul 19, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> The new thermal protection system should help eliminate the possibility of overheating the lighthead, Rix-ster please email me directly [email protected] and we can see what we can do for you.:thumbsup:


Wow! I just got a reply email from Geoman for a great discounted headlight (newer version too...) to replace the one that burned out on me last night - even when my warranty was expired. Excellent customer service for sure!! :thumbsup:

Thanks again Geoman!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No worries Rick, our pleasure. 
Ride on!


----------



## Copes_X3 (Oct 17, 2010)

So disappointing that here in Australia we get rebadged MJ-808's retailing at $220 AUD.
AUD to USD is pretty well 1:1 but with postage costing $38.70 USD on top of the $89.99 USD for the light I couldn't go past $80.60 AUD with postage from DX.
I'd much prefer to have the service displayed by Geoman but can't justifiy the extra cost.

Aussie version.
http://www.nitelights.com.au/index....&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*Mine's in!*

Just got my order from Geoman last night. I know the price is a bit more than dx, but here in the States it is surely worth the extra cost. I've been following Geoman's customer service and involvement for over a year and they consistently demonstrate their values for excellence. 
Got the taillight too, for the commutes in the dark. Wow, the thing is bright!


----------



## Myanthem (Aug 3, 2010)

*Battery*

Hey Geo I have my Mj 808 since July and I have use it like 15 times, the battery is lasting :skep: just 1 hour on HI  A friend haves one since the same day and is still OK  So I have a DUD.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

why not email him your ? you might get a quicker response, Geoman is real good about answering customer service emails ?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes, please email [email protected] and we'll take care of that



Rakuman said:


> why not email him your ? you might get a quicker response, Geoman is real good about answering customer service emails ?


----------



## Johnny? (Sep 13, 2010)

does geoman offer a groupbuy discount??


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Please email us at [email protected]



Johnny? said:


> does geoman offer a groupbuy discount??


----------



## Jferr31910 (Aug 11, 2010)

*MagicShine 900*

Hey GeoMan, just wondering when your stock would be replenished? I have been on the site for the past week and all the product is sold out. I found a MJ-808 on another site, should I go ahead and purchase that or hold off until you restock your lights?


----------



## RiderDean (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoman I sent you and PM and used the contact us option on you website but havn't heard back. My battery seems to be acting up and want to see if its possible to bring it back to life.


----------

